# Bottled Cloudy Wine - Sediment in Bottle



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 26, 2012)

Being a novice, I thought our wine looked cloudy when we were bottling it, and 24 hours later I can tell I was right. There's about a 1/4 inch of sediment in the bottom of each bottle.

Should I re-bottle, let it set that way? Any guidance?


----------



## phat (Mar 26, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> Being a novice, I thought our wine looked cloudy when we were bottling it, and 24 hours later I can tell I was right. There's about a 1/4 inch of sediment in the bottom of each bottle.
> 
> Should I re-bottle, let it set that way? Any guidance?



Were it mine I would open them all back up, and get them back into a carboy to let sit and clear. I would make sure the carboy was well topped up, and if I didn't add sulfite when I bottled it, probably at this point add a 1/4 tsp of kmeta, then let it sit for a few months. 

How long had you had it in the carboy before you bottled it?


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup Yup Yup open pour it back in and let it finish  orrrrr just let it finish in the bottle and try to pour slow enough not to get the sediment in the glass :<


----------



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. It had been in the carboy for about 3 weeks. 

So, 48/72 hours of time in the bottle wouldn't hurt the wine if I put it back in the carboy?



phat said:


> Were it mine I would open them all back up, and get them back into a carboy to let sit and clear. I would make sure the carboy was well topped up, and if I didn't add sulfite when I bottled it, probably at this point add a 1/4 tsp of kmeta, then let it sit for a few months.
> 
> How long had you had it in the carboy before you bottled it?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope - it might have bottle shock from bottling and pouring back out so close together - but nothing to worry about - it will be alright in time.

Keep your SO2 levels up as well.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 27, 2012)

And I've tried to "pour slowly" out of the bottle when I just couldn't wait and some of the process was skipped and/or done too quickly. The first glass may nice and "sortof" clear, but with all of the air rushing into the bottle while pouring, it quickly stirs it up and makes for an ugly glass of wine. I wait now after learning that lesson the hard way. That will be some wine that you won't want anyone else to see if you keep it in the bottles at this point.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

Danger says: "Never-ever-ever-ever-never-ever bottle cloud wine! Ever!"

It's a noobie sign of impatience. I have been there. "Bottle bombs" suck! Patience is the number three thing to have for wine making, IMO (after cleaned and sanitized equipment). Patience will _always_ make your wine better, the longer you use it!

Good luck!


----------



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 27, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> Danger says: "Never-ever-ever-ever-never-ever bottle cloud wine! Ever!"
> 
> It's a noobie sign of impatience. I have been there. "Bottle bombs" suck! Patience is the number three thing to have for wine making, IMO (after cleaned and sanitized equipment). Patience will _always_ make your wine better, the longer you use it!
> 
> Good luck!



Touche' danger. In this case, it was more that we didn't know that what was really "cloudy" and what wasn't. But, we also couldn't wait to sample the sweet nectar. 

Back into the carboy it goes tonight...........

Other than just putting the wine in the carboy, anything else I should do?


----------



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 27, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Nope - it might have bottle shock from bottling and pouring back out so close together - but nothing to worry about - it will be alright in time.
> 
> Keep your SO2 levels up as well.



Dumb question - how do I keep S02 levels up and how do I measure that?


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> Touche' danger. In this case, it was more that we didn't know that what was really "cloudy" and what wasn't. But, we also couldn't wait to sample the sweet nectar.
> 
> Back into the carboy it goes tonight...........
> 
> Other than just putting the wine in the carboy, anything else I should do?


 
If it tastes fine, let it sit and the sediment settle out again. Once that happens---maybe a few weeks (others might advise months!)---rack it off that sediment and let her sit again. Patience is the key. Then (more time), if you see no more sediment on the bottom of the carboy (or their might be a tiny bit), carefully rack the clear wine off any bit of sediment (if there's any). Don't bottle from a carboy with sediment in it. Once you are clear, in a carboy with no sediment (some use their fermenter for bottling), then you can bottle. Age as desired, or just drink it up! 

If I forgot something, I'm sure the others will fill us in.

I forgot to ask, what kind of wine did you make?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 27, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> Dumb question - how do I keep S02 levels up and how do I measure that?



By adding in the right amount of k-meta in.

You can purchase an SO2 test kit that will tell you your levels. Think the level you want to keep is around 50ppm.

Unless you are doing MLF - then you want it to be 30ppm.


----------



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 28, 2012)

dangerdave said:


> If it tastes fine, let it sit and the sediment settle out again. Once that happens---maybe a few weeks (others might advise months!)---rack it off that sediment and let her sit again. Patience is the key. Then (more time), if you see no more sediment on the bottom of the carboy (or their might be a tiny bit), carefully rack the clear wine off any bit of sediment (if there's any). Don't bottle from a carboy with sediment in it. Once you are clear, in a carboy with no sediment (some use their fermenter for bottling), then you can bottle. Age as desired, or just drink it up!
> 
> If I forgot something, I'm sure the others will fill us in.
> 
> I forgot to ask, what kind of wine did you make?



It's an RJ Spagnols Grand Cru International Collection Australian Shiraz. It's back in the caboy where it belongs for a few weeks now. 

Un-corking 30 bottles of wine, pouring them back into the carboy and rinsing the bottles is enough of a lesson. I won't ever bottle anything remotely resembling cloudy wine again. Alas, you only learn by doing!


----------



## AlexPKeaton (Mar 28, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> By adding in the right amount of k-meta in.
> 
> You can purchase an SO2 test kit that will tell you your levels. Think the level you want to keep is around 50ppm.
> 
> Unless you are doing MLF - then you want it to be 30ppm.



Got it - is the SO2 kit readily available at most wine shops? I go by Fine Vine Wines about once a week, so if possible I would just pick it up there.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah they should have one at Fine Vine Wines


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 28, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> It's an RJ Spagnols Grand Cru International Collection Australian Shiraz. It's back in the caboy where it belongs for a few weeks now.
> 
> Un-corking 30 bottles of wine, pouring them back into the carboy and rinsing the bottles is enough of a lesson. I won't ever bottle anything remotely resembling cloudy wine again. Alas, you only learn by doing!


 
I've got a Shiraz with Raisins aging nicely in its carboy right now. I think it's three months along or so. Shiraz is such a nice, full flavored wine.

"Learn by doing!" So true!


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2012)

Please be sure you have that carboy topped up and airlocked. Good Luck!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 28, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> It's an RJ Spagnols Grand Cru International Collection Australian Shiraz. It's back in the caboy where it belongs for a few weeks now.
> 
> Un-corking 30 bottles of wine, pouring them back into the carboy and rinsing the bottles is enough of a lesson. I won't ever bottle anything remotely resembling cloudy wine again. Alas, you only learn by doing!


 
You never have time to do it right the first time, but you always have time to do it over!


----------



## Gr8zins (Mar 28, 2012)

AlexPKeaton said:


> Touche' danger. In this case, it was more that we didn't know that what was really "cloudy" and what wasn't. But, we also couldn't wait to sample the sweet nectar.
> 
> Back into the carboy it goes tonight...........
> 
> Other than just putting the wine in the carboy, anything else I should do?



If you're ever wondering if the wine is cloudy in the carboy, shine a flashlight through the other side and see if it reveals any haziness or suspended sediment. I have made wines that looked crystal clear without the light but are obviously still in need of settling when I use the flashlight. Doing that will also give you a pretty good view of the sediment on the bottom which is difficult to see otherwise. I have had some pretty inky black wines where not much light shines through, but this has worked pretty good for me overall.


----------



## jswordy (Mar 29, 2012)

Gr8zins said:


> If you're ever wondering if the wine is cloudy in the carboy, shine a flashlight through the other side and see if it reveals any haziness or suspended sediment. I have made wines that looked crystal clear without the light but are obviously still in need of settling when I use the flashlight. Doing that will also give you a pretty good view of the sediment on the bottom which is difficult to see otherwise. I have had some pretty inky black wines where not much light shines through, but this has worked pretty good for me overall.


 
I do the same thing, and this is a valuable technique when counting on settling to clear wine. Great you mentioned it! Remarkable how the wine will look clear in a test glass or thief but the flashlight reveals otherwise. It's saved me from bottling too early. Just be sure the outside of the carboy is clean when doing this. Sulfite or cleaner haze left on the outside from sanitizing, etc., can make wine look hazy when it's not. Been there too. Love my Windex now.


----------

